# Not sure what to name this...but this is my story.



## tek (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello,

I have just joined this forum after searching for places that I can communicate and 'socialize' with people who also have IBS and have gone through the struggles that I've been through.

My name is Austin, I'm 16 and was diagnosed with IBS-A nearly a month ago, however I have been having symptoms for over a year now.

It all started in 10th grade, final examinations, stressed, tired, psychological issues probably could have been the cause of this. I used to get Diarrhea every time I enter the exam room, before entering and after entering, it was embarrassing and tedious to say the least.

After finishing the exams and kicking off the summer, I mostly have learned to cope with it. For some reason hmy body has a set cycle (may be for you guys too), whatever i eat does not matter, I can eat anything i want for 3 days straight without going to the bathroom and during the 3 days feeling mildly uncomfortable, the third day i would get non stop diarrhea which would let all the food ive eaten for the past 3 days out, this happened all summer, I stayed home about 90% of summer due to this, I avoided going out with friends or family and would come up with excuses not to go out.

Now the school year has begun and i have already skipped 2 weeks of school due to this, I was sick of it, i wanted to kill myself, i was extremely depressed, I kept telling myself "Why does this only happen to me?!" when I see people in school hanging around and not having to go to the bathroom during the entire school day made me really insecure about myself, me having to go nearly every period (6-8 times during a school day) to the bathroom for 15-30 minutes was for a lack of a better word, humiliating. I went to see a doctor, they tried everything, i was given every medicine and pill they had, nothing seemed to have worked. Then they decided it was a good idea for a colonoscopy, nothing came of it, all stool, urine tests came out negative. I was then given "Spasmomen" to take three times a day, 2 pills before food. After nearly finishing the entire tablet sheet, I came to the realisation that i have not had a bowel movement for nearly 6 days. This felt strange, this felt very much uncomfortable, these pills (in my mind) were producing gas which kept me constipated and not having to go to the bathroom, this lead to the biggest farts I ever had in my life. I immediately stopped taking the pills , the gas now seem to have stopped. But now i still avoid going out, I stay home most of the time. I have stomach cramps all the time, I do not feel comfortable at all, very insecure and very much in pain. I hate this. Yesterday I decided to go out (having not went out the entire week) Just as I was leaving, I had another severe case of Diarrhea which lasted me in the bathroom for about 40 minutes. I went out and felt relatively comfortable with no cramps or pain during the time, I came back home later and felt great, I told myself things will be fine again. Now today, its the same old, extreme cramps and pain. My family members keep telling me that this is all in my head...I don't know maybe it is, i don't know anymore.I have no pills to take, nothing seemed to have worked so I stopped taking anything. I'm sorry if this have been long, I'm just feeling very lost, very confused and most importantly tired. Tired of IBS and tired of how this has managed to ruin my life, this is my story. If you've made it this far, thank you for reading this and caring(im assuming you do) one day, just one day we will find a permenant treatment for IBS.

Thank you

-Austin.


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

If it might be in your head, as you say, then I strongly recommend that you see a psychotherapist. I've been seeing an excellent psychotherapist for over a year now and my life is much more manageable.


----------



## Julie. (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello. I was reading your story and thinking that I can relate to almost everything you've said. I know it's hard, and is harder when people say that it is in our head. Partly it can be, but it's not only in our head. We can actually feel it! And sometimes we don't eat anything, we don't even move, we just stay in bed, but we still feel bowel and/or stomach discomfort. Where does this come from??

But I have to tell you something: don't isolate yourself. That's worse for you. It's a cycle. You start to say no to your friends more often, and spend more time at home thinking about the IBS. The more you think of it, the more it grows on you (don't know if this expression can be used in this case). You end up saying "no" to your friends invitations automatically, because you know that you're going to feel bad eventually. I've been there and done that. It was a relief when I got closer to certain friends and started being honest about IBS. I know they don't understand everything I feel, but they helped me very much.

Try to see if you can do any changes on your diet, and learn to relax. The next time you try to go out by yourself, to go for a walk, if you feel bad again, try to ignore it. Put a pair of headphones in your ears, listen to some music you like and can mentally sing along (for example), ignore the symptoms and just walk.We have to re-educate our mind. Baby steps, as they say.

Good luck!


----------



## johnny165 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello i am 18 years old and my story is simalar to yours besides the school part i am almost sure i have ibs but i dont have insurance to get help with it because my family doesnt care theyre very unhelpfull. I feel like nobody cares but myself it is some days very hard to deal with but some days are fine on top of it my wisdom teeth are impacted and infected at this point my gums bleed and i have no insurance to fix it. I have alotta anxiety and stress from family not caring to other stuff goin on in my life. Its hard to live with but i think u have to find ways to live with it. I cantsleep some nights like tonight because f stress life should be easier. my parents sometimes think its in my head and it is but not all of it ibs is real and common i think. If u start to try to find a hobby that suits you or do something that could get the symptoms and ibs off your mind it really helps. Dont let the ibs win. You can find ways to beat the symptoms.One big thing thatdoes help is marijuana. It completley takes away symptoms it should not be illegal its not bad for you if ou wanted to try it i would suggest you do when i was smoking all symptoms would dissapear including stress and anxiety and its legal in many states so why not try it i recommend anyone with ibs try marijuana as a medicine it takes all stomach and mind symptoms away. I just recently had to quit for reasons i will not say but iwould try it if i was any of you listening. Im sorry if my speech doesnt help, i was trying to relate. I hope everything works out for ya bud


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

That's a bit controversial!

I'll stick to my guns here and say that psychotherapy will help you the best. Life is all about feeling at ease with people. I don't believe that marijuana will help you towards that goal but the right kind of psychotherapy certainly will. Transactional analysis is the branch of therapy that has been most helpful for me.


----------

